# Einbinden von Brushes bei PSP



## lalalalala (6. Oktober 2004)

*Einbinden von Brushes (PS7) bei PSP bzw PS6*

Okay, ich hab mir jetzt PSP zugelegt, aber ich krieg diese Brushes da nicht rein. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wie man die einbindet?

Wahlweise hätte ich auch Photoshop 6 , bloß sind die Brushes für Photoshop 7 ; kann man da irgentwas machen?


----------

